# Ford 3000



## John T (May 15, 2021)

I have a Ford 3000 diesel which starts and runs fine, but the select-o-speed transmission will not engage. I parked it in the shop last fall and everything worked fine. Fluids are good. What happened?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John T, welcome to the forum.

Virtually all of the SOS mechanic expertise is gone, either dead or retired. You need to get a shop / service manual for your tractor that covers the SOS tranny. There are checks that you can make to determine where your problem is. Most likely something is stuck. Moreover, finding parts is another difficult subject. Arthur's Tractor rebuilds SOS transmissions, and have some experienced mechanics in shop. To me, that means they have access to parts?? See attached 

Select-O-Speed Transmissions – Arthurs Tractors


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know anything about the Select-O Speed transmissions, but when I read your post I remembered something that I saw in a User's Manual. There is a way to disengage the driveline. If you tow the tractor, the driveline must be disengaged, otherwise the transmission will get damaged. It can also be used when you use the tractor stationary for a saw, pump, mill or what not. Could it be that simple that this function has been activated on your tractor?

You operate it with the lever in the attached picture from a User's Manual.
The lever should be fully down to engage the rear wheels.

User's Manual:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf

Shop Manual:








Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual...


Covers: All Purpose Agriculture (2100, 3100 and 4100) LCG (2110 and 4110) Rowcrop (4200) 4000 SU (4140) The old version of this pdf (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf) did not have all pages from the manual. This second version is updated and complete.




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## John T (May 15, 2021)

Hello Harvey,
I checked the lever. It was in the down position. I rocked the tractor gently back and forth and the SOS and/or driveline engaged, so all is well. Thank you!
John


----------



## John T (May 15, 2021)

Hacke said:


> I do not know anything about the Select-O Speed transmissions, but when I read your post I remembered something that I saw in a User's Manual. There is a way to disengage the driveline. If you tow the tractor, the driveline must be disengaged, otherwise the transmission will get damaged. It can also be used when you use the tractor stationary for a saw, pump, mill or what not. Could it be that simple that this function has been activated on your tractor?
> 
> You operate it with the lever in the attached picture from a User's Manual.
> The lever should be fully down to engage the rear wheels.
> ...


----------



## John T (May 15, 2021)

Thank you Hacke!


----------

